# Citizen Super Deluxe



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

In 1958 Citizen launched the Deluxe, a very successful hand wind model, at least on the Japanese domestic market, using their 2B/9200 calibers. As with their later Hi-Line and Ace models, Citizen also produced higher grade versions of the Deluxe, known as the Super Deluxe. Again launched in 1958, and made with 23 and 25 jewel (9200/9201/9202) movements they were subjected to greater levels of adjustment. The movements were given a higher quality finish and were stamped 'specially adjusted' as opposed to '3 adjustments' on the standard Deluxe. I don't have any info at this stage as to what level of accuracy was achieved, but I assume they were Citizen's most accurate model before they launched the Chronometer in 1962. The Super Deluxe was also their thinnest men's watch at the time, later to be beaten by the Diamond Flake.

Here's a couple of quick pics of my Super, a gold filled model from 1962. The plain dial is typical of the 'dress' style (others also feature 3 stars on the dial - and the three star marking was used as a marker of the Super versions by Citizen for its higher grade models). 14K gold is used, specified at 80microns:



















I haven't taken the back off mine, so here's a pic of what should lie inside:










Stephen


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice, one I wouldn`t mind having in my collection :yes:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

another feature of these old dress watches on these old dress watches is the way the hands are curved to match the profile of the dial / glass:










Stephen


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Very nice, one I wouldn`t mind having in my collection :yes:


+1 To that !


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Had a look inside now, and all seems correct - the movement is finished in a nice coppery gold plating:










Stephen


----------

